# Another aviary cage review...



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2019)

This is another made in China aviary. Also sold by Walmart.com. Also branded JEXTEPY.
This one is marketed as an "outdoor aviary". But is much smaller than the other aviary that I reviewed. Although the interior is large enough for a fully grown man to fit into, its NOT a walk in aviary like my previous one. And this one will not be used for birds. But for Chameleons outdoors here in warm, humid, Florida.
The construction is wood and mesh. Stapled and glued together. Assembly is required.
Mine (both) arrived with a few broken parts that I easily repaired with some wood glue and clamps.
I replaced some of the hardware with items I thought would be stronger and I did assemble the top with screws. Instead of having it just sit on top, loose.
I think that these are another good deal for the buck!
I paid about $90 each. Though I've since seen them for just $77 online.
I reccomend these for any small arboreal animal that you may have.
They're light and decently made. (Considering the cost)


----------



## g4mobile (Feb 23, 2020)

That's an awesome outdoor or indoor chameleon cage. Similar construction to my outdoor guinea pig hutch.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 23, 2020)

Just hope you don’t catch the coronaviras. CNC is concerned items made in China could come in contaminated.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you for the review and I will looking for that other avary cage review of yours.

Also, not to worry of the coronavirus may contaminate the products that made in China, because most freight are transported by ocean, it may took 18 to 24 days to cross the Pacific then land shipping. Virus would not survive without a host,18 to 24 days in a contianer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2020)

I sold these cages without ever using them because a friend of a friend gifted me 2 REPTIBREEZE screen cages to use outdoors.
I can't comment on the long term quality.


----------

